# Sytem Clock <solved>

## damoncf

My system clock boots to a different time every time I boot my computer.  My clock on my bios is set to local time.  I keep reseting it as the first thing I do when I login.  This has come to be quite annoying.

Here is my /etc/conf.d/clock

```

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="UTC"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

Here is my dmesg, I apologize for its length, my computer has been on for 11 hours 2 minutes as of writing this post and punching in the dmesg command

```

localhost conf.d # dmesg

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 )

Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #3 SMP Mon Oct 30 15:41:56 EST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000037ef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037ef0000 - 0000000037eff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037eff000 - 0000000037f00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000037f00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f7df0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x0000000037ef9500

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     Piranha  0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x0000000037efee06

ACPI: MCFG (v001 ATI    Piranha  0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005f) @ 0x0000000037efee7a

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x0000000037efeeb6

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD           APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x0000000037efefa6

ACPI: DSDT (v001     HP     3085 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 0000000037ef0000

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000037ef0000

On node 0 totalpages: 224724

  DMA zone: 2792 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 221932 pages, LIFO batch:31

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:7 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 224724

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PIT/TSC timer.

time.c: Detected 2193.680 MHz processor.

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Tue Aug 1 11:16:55 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 1082000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 895080k/916416k available (2765k kernel code, 20948k reserved, 1071k data, 236k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4389.87 BogoMIPS (lpj=2194939)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 32k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12464093

Detected 12.464 MHz APIC timer.

Brought up 1 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

migration_cost=0

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2163k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 0:18

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

PCI: Bus #04 (-#07) is hidden behind transparent bridge #03 (-#04) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 26) interrupt mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB4_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x220-0x22f has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: b0100000-b01fffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 4, cardbus bridge: 0000:03:04.0

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff

  IO window: 0000a800-0000a8ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 52000000-53ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: b0200000-b02fffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

GSI 16 sharing vector 0xB1 and IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:04.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1162906425.398:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a36:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie01]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI Exception (acpi_thermal-0412): AE_NOT_FOUND, Invalid active threshold [0] [20060707]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (21 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

GSI 17 sharing vector 0xC9 and IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8410-0x8417, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8418-0x841f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: FUJITSU MHT2080AT PL, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x23a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L532M, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0x2

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0x6

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x10

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

GSI 18 sharing vector 0xD1 and IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 209, io mem 0xb0002000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 209, io mem 0xb0000000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 209, io mem 0xb0001000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[177]  MMIO=[b0208000-b02087ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.7.0-ioctl (2006-06-24) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 7011, nTxLock = 56094

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[593f0200ae494179]

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Found 0000:00:14.0 device

GSI 19 sharing vector 0xD9 and IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

MC'97 0 converters and GPIO not ready (0x1)

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:03:04.0 [103c:3085]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to ISA

Yenta TI: socket 0000:03:04.0, mfunc 0x00aa1b22, devctl 0x64

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

bcm43xx driver

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0ef8, PCI irq 177

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#03) from #04 to #07

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xafff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xb0200000 - 0xb02fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:03:04.4 [104c:8034] (rev 0)

GSI 20 sharing vector 0xE1 and IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:04.4[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xb020a000 irq 225 DMA

mmc1: SDHCI at 0xb0208c00 irq 225 DMA

mmc2: SDHCI at 0xb0208800 irq 225 DMA

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:02.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4318, rev 0x2

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 4

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0xd, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x804, rev 0xc, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x80d, rev 0x7, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 3, Type 2, Revision 7

bcm43xx: Detected Radio: ID: 8205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 8)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

GSI 22 sharing vector 0xE9 and IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:06.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 233

eth2: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc20010590400, 00:0f:b0:79:1c:51, IRQ 233

eth2:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.10

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Adding 1791236k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1791236k

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

eth2: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

eth2: link down

eth2: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

conftest[30125]: segfault at 00007fff6300c510 rip 00002b3c479aab4d rsp 00007fff633ac2d0 error 4

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.

bcm43xx: core_up for active 802.11 core failed (-2)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)

```

If there are any other files that would help I will post them upon request.

DamonLast edited by damoncf on Wed Nov 08, 2006 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yabbadabbadont

It looks like you posted your own answer...   :Wink: 

You have the bios set to local time, but your /etc/conf.d/clock file clearly shows that you have it configured as UTC.  Change it to (wait for it  :Smile: ) local and see if it corrects the problem.

----------

## ali3nx

Hi, i replied to your other post about using bcm43xx fwcutter. I see you have an ati based chipset laptop and these chipsets are very well known for generating bad clock skew due to a buggy APIC which makes the system clock race. This would most likely explain the issues I mentioned regarding your dmesg apic errors. 

```
ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
```

There is a thread on gentoo forums in Tips and Tricks which is dedicated to this direct issue but unfortunately it's been some time since i've had to find it and dont recall the topic.

*edit* My neighbour up the street owns a Gateway laptop which has this clock skew problem. Asking him about the model helped find some related threads to the clock race condition I mentioned above. Have a peek here

----------

## damoncf

Not sure how I fixed it but I again set my time properly at school today and when I just now rebooted it it is proper time again.

I had earlier had it on localtime.

Damon

----------

